# Opinions on Von Der Sauk.



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering on what your opinions of Von Der Sauk: http://www.vondersauk.com/index.html kennel is.

They seem really nice, but I was just curious to get some of the fine members of this forum's opinion on them. I just recently put down a deposit on a puppy in "X Litter" which I'll be picking up next week.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I may be bias since Shannon is a friend of mine, but you can't go wrong getting a dog from her. She will be there every step of the way and help you any way she can.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I know that a few members on the board here, have a Der Sauk puppy.

good luck with your pup. can't wait to see pics


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't know the breeder and have never seen this site before, but wish I had! Her GSD's are gorgeous!! You lucky dog you! ;-) Can't wait to see your pup!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Shannon has been wonderful! She is always there to answer any questions. My pup is now 8 months old and he is everthing I wanted and more.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, she seems great and her dogs are really pretty. She also seems really active with them. I'm glad I made my choice to go with her, I just like hearing others opinions.


----------

